# COD MW2 - idiots guide?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

Have just picked up MW2. This is my first COD game and i just wondered if anyone knows of a beginners guide to it.
I have had quick search on google but couldnt find one for begginners as such other than walkthroughs. I don't really know what the perks are and all the add-ons etc. Is there a glossary somewhere?

For instance on the mission where you start climbing up an ice wall an then take out enemies walking away from you the other soldier says to use a silencer. However i can't work out the controls for adding one? or if you even can?!

It seems like you can pick up enemies weapons throughout the levels however i am not sure if the guns you start with are better anyway?

Apologies for the stupid q's, i appreciate many will have played the previous versions and have had mw2 for a few months, having never played any of them the whole thing is new to me


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The Ice mission your weapons are silenced IIRC,I have found watching these guys to help http://www.youtube.com/user/NextGenTactics#p/u


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

as ross says the weapons are already silenced on that level. DONT pick up enemy weapons as they arent silenced and will give your position away.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

I have the Call of duty MW2 strategy guide in pdf format if thats any help to you ? i think i can email it to you if it's not to big.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi yer that would be great if you could, will PM you address
thanks


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Ah at 42mb it's to big to email on any of the accounts i use.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

upload it onto www.megaupload.com

send me the link too :lol: i want!


----------

